# First Cycle, Test E, looking for support.



## SonOfBelial (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys, I just started my first injectable cycle, first pin today of Pharmacom test e 300 mg.  I'm starting this thread for two reasons: to document and share my experience with everyone (and for my own personal documentation purpose); and also to receive advice and feedback from guys with experience, to ensure I'm doing it right, and to ask for help in case I run into any problems.


I did my research regarding the cycle on this and other forums, YouTube, and other sites.  I've been planning this cycle for about two months now.  I just stuck the first pin in my quad this morning!


Heres my stats:


5'11"
205 lbs
12% body fat
--Been training off and on since I was about 15 years old; stopped in college; but I've been training hard and consistently, six days a week, for the last 18 months, with good results.
--Previous experience with Androstene products in the late 90s; plus two halodrol cycles last year, including pct, all with good results.
--Goals: Increase muscle mass, and strength.  Plus, just learn the ropes, as a platform for future, more complex cycles.  I'd like to gain 15-20 pounds and keep 7-10 after pct.  I'd be happy with that.  I may be competing in the future, even if it's just for fun (I'm 36 years old right now).


Here is my cycle:
1-10 Pharmacom Test E 300 mg x 2 = 600 mg per week
13-17 Nolvadex (AstraZeneca) 40mg/day; Clomid (Siphene) 50mg/day
^^On the PCT, I have seen a great deal of variability in approaches and doses. So I'm going to go with the middle ground, unless anyone can correct me here.


For AI, I have plenty of Pharmacom Arimidex 100mg tabs, plus I have AstraZeneca Arimidex 100 mg tabs for backup, in case the Pharmacom Adex is underdosed.  I have a pill cutter for these.


BD 3 ml syringes, with 20 gauge needle, and separate 25 gauge needles.  I'm going quads for now.


Diet is clean, and has been clean for the last 18 months.  I'm at 3700-4000 cals a day, depending on what I'm training.  I keep track of it using Fitday. My macros are close to 33% each.


I train six days a week, as follows: Saturday chest and tris; Sunday legs; Monday back and biceps; Tuesday 1 hour cardio and 30-45 minutes of abs; Wednesday shoulders; Thursday legs.  This approach has been effective to my satisfaction.  My legs have developed nicely (I really want jacked legs).


Gonna pin on Monday and Thursday.


Im only on creatine, fish oil, and coffee aside from the Test E.


I did do pre cycle bloods, and took my blood pressure.


I will be updating as I go.  I hope you experienced dudes watch this thread, in case I have any issues.  I workout pretty hard, so I expect and intend to get solid results.  Any help is highly appreciated!


Respectfully submitted.


SonOfBelial


----------



## Ls61973 (Apr 11, 2016)

Why not add Andro or Dbol with test? This will definitely get you 15 -20 lbs


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Ls61973 said:


> Why not add Andro or Dbol with test? This will definitely get you 15 -20 lbs



15-20 lbs of water for sure plus loosing your appetite.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

multivitamin and joint support will be a good addition, The Adex  you may want to sart it from the begining of your cycle you dont want your test turning in to estrogen,I normally run .5mg eod and go up to 1mg max if the sides start to show or my estrogen shows to be high in my blood work. I do blood work begining,half way and end of cycle.


----------



## SonOfBelial (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey Texas, when you run your AI at .5 mg eod, where does that put your E2?  And at what dose of test do you run that kind of low dose of AI?  Thanks.


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 12, 2016)

SonOfBelial said:


> Hey Texas, when you run your AI at .5 mg eod, where does that put your E2?  And at what dose of test do you run that kind of low dose of AI?  Thanks.



It was at a 26 about 2 weeks ago, Estradiol is hard to control so it goes up and down a lot while on cycle, you have to make notes of when was the blood work taken relative to your last pin to keep track if your results. I dont run more than 500mg ew.
Remenber your stats are a inportant factor on your adex dosage, am not on TRT tho.


----------

